# 144hz Monitor mit oder ohne G Sync?



## iBlackX (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo!


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor mit 144hz. 

Da es ziemlich viele zur Auswahl gibt habe ich mal den BenQ Zowie XL2411P in die engere Auswahl gepackt, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Auch habe ich den Acer Predator XB241H angeschaut der allerdings 130€ mehr kostet als der BenQ.
Lohnen sich die 130€ Aufpreis für den Acer mit G Sync?


Ich nutze aktuell eine MSI GTX 1060 6gb 

Spiele und FPS:
Rocket League: 180+
CS:GO: 250+
League of Legends: 100-160 (kommt drauf an wegen Teamfight und co.)
PUBG: 80-120 (kommt auf die Stadt etc. an)
Fortnite: 150-200
DayZ 60-80 (ja... ist halt DayZ )

Dann habe ich evtl. vor die nächste Zeit etwas mehr Singleplayer Games zu spielen wie z.B.
Rise of the Tomb Raider wo ich bei knapp 70 FPS bin, dazu kommt dann im September noch das neue Tomb Raider raus, wo es wohl ähnlich aussehen könnte.
Die Metro-Teile möchte ich auch mir mal anschauen, wo ich auf knapp 100-110 Fps komme

Also da habt ihr mal einen kleinen Einblick über meine FPS... was wäre in meinem Fall schlauer?

(Ihr könnt auch gerne andere Monitore reinhauen, die ich mir mal anschauen kann )


Grüße


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Mai 2018)

Ich würde mit G-sync kaufen. Weil halt nicht alle Spiele mit den 144 Fps laufen.


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2018)

Ich würde heute kein FHD mehr kaufen, mit oder ohne G-Sync .. nogo.

Rocket-League, CSGO, Lol, DayZ .. die sind bei Dir sowieso CPU-Limitiert. Da fällt ein höher Aufgelöster Monitor überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht, außer dass Du mehr Details siehst^^. 
Aber vielleicht ist das bei CS:Go ja Kontraproduktiv, weil die Pixel kleiner werden, auf die Du schießen musst.


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2018)

Kauf den guenstigsten 144hz monitor aber hol dir kein ACER Monitor, denn die haben ne bescheidene Bildaufbau Elektronik


----------



## iBlackX (2. Mai 2018)

@HisN 
Du versuchst allen immer WQHD oder höher zu verkaufen oder? Hab das unter jedem Beitrag schon gelesen 
Aber was bringt es mir einen WQHD Monitor zu kaufen, wenn PUBG auf WQHD 30-40 weniger FPS hat und ja... habe nicht vor in der nächsten Generation von Nvidia schon wieder upzudaten..
Da ja alle WQHD Monitore ab 27 Zoll verkauft werden habe ich gelesen das FULL HD auf 27 Zoll nicht wirklich toll aussieht, sonst hätte ich PUBG und z.B. Tomb Raider  auf 1080P Auflösung herunterstellen können .. ??

@Defenz0r
Kannst du das genauer erklären?


----------



## night (2. Mai 2018)

er hat ja auch recht dir WQHD anzudrehen weil es am meisten SINN macht im jahre 2018.... du hast aber widerum recht da du nur eine 1060 hast macht das net viel sinn bei dir für wqhd sollte mindestens eine 1070ti drin sein aber rein was die zeit angeht is FULLHD OUT und sinnlos da geld reinzustecken.


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2018)

@ iBlackX

Ich will Dich nur zum Nachdenken bewegen. Benutze DSR, dann weißt Du ganz genau wie viel FPS Du "weniger" hast.
Jeder muss seine Prioritäten selbst setzen. Wie gesagt: Bei LOL, Rocket-League und CSGO wirst Du keinen einzigen FPS verlieren, weil Deine Graka nicht der Flaschenhals ist. Also musst Du nur entscheiden, ob Du Deinen Monitor (der zig Jahre halten wird) wegen einem Game "klein" wählst, oder ob nicht zufällig die Aussicht besteht, das Du als nächstes eher eine neue Graka als (wieder) einen neuen Monitor kaufst.


----------



## iBlackX (2. Mai 2018)

@HisN Ja ich weiß  Schaue mir das mit dem DSR später mal an und gucke, auf wie viel FPS ich komme..

Welchen Monitor im WQHD Bereich würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Gibt ja einige....  

Der Hauptgrund für einen neuen Monitor ist ja eigl 144Hz weil ich mal 144Hz bei freunden gesehen habe und sowas von begeistert war ...
Für einen WQHD mit 144Hz und G Sync geht es erst ab 500€ los? What


----------



## night (2. Mai 2018)

also ich bin schon tage lang am forschen welcher bildschirm denn am besten ist und am wenigstens BLB und ips glowing aufweißt, ( habe auch einen thread offen) und nach ewigen recherchieren bleibt für mich nur der AOC AGON AG271QG und der Viewsonic XG2703-GS der wie mir gesagt wurde der bis jetzt neuste auf dem markt ist, den Asus, Acer kannst wohl alle in die tonne kloppen da zuviel ips glowing und die preise von den 2 kannst du dir ja nun ansehen... ich tendiere vom optischen eher zum AOC.


----------



## DOcean (2. Mai 2018)

iBlackX schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor im WQHD Bereich würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Gibt ja einige....



Sind leider nur wenige: LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich

Gibt viele mehr mit Freesync und die sind auch noch günstiger.... 

Und wenn man noch IPS oder TN will, fallen da noch einige raus...

Aber der Monitor wird mehere Grakas überleben, daher kann man dafür ruhig was ausgeben.
Ist immer die Krux da werden 500€ für einen Graka ausgegeben und dann auf einem 100€ Monitor gezockt.
Eigentlich müsste man deutlich mehr für den Monitor ausgeben als für die Graka, da ja der Moni einige Grakas überlebt....


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2018)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Kauf den guenstigsten 144hz monitor aber hol dir kein ACER Monitor, denn die haben ne bescheidene Bildaufbau Elektronik


Selten so viel Unsinn in einem Post gelesen. 

@TE 
Wenn es FHD 24" sein, soll dann den Samsung 24FG73. 
Der hat nen besseres Bild als die ganze TN 144Hz Riege. 
Denk auch dran, dass du bei Gsync bei 70fps nur noch 70Hz hast und oberhalb der 144Hz Gsync nicht mehr aktiv ist. 
Wenn dir 144Hz dauerhaft also wichtig sind, brauchst du 144fps.


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Selten so viel Unsinn in einem Post gelesen.



Das hat schon Sinn, jedoch scheinst du nicht verstehen warum.
Naja, muss nicht jeder Ahnung von verbauter Elektronik haben


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2018)

Na dann erklär mal, da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Selten so viel Unsinn in einem Post gelesen.
> 
> @TE
> Wenn es FHD 24" sein, soll dann den Samsung 24FG73.
> ...



Der Samsung  hat echt ein tolles Bild echt. Hab ja den Vorgänger, allerdings hat Hisn "etwas" recht mit: kein FHD. Ich habe jetzt wo ich die nötige Power habe germerkt das FHD im Vergleich zu WQHD echt ein enormer Unterschied ist. Klar Downsampling bringt einiges logo, aber so einen Monitor hat man oft seeeeehr viele Jahre. WQHD ist definitiv kein muss und schon gar nicht UHD auch natürlich wegen dem hohen Aufpreis für WQHD/ oder der fehlenden 100-144Hz Unterstützung im bezahlbaren Segment bei UHD.
Aber wenn es aus Preis sicht ein FHD wird würde ich dir auch den Samsung ans Herz legen. 144Hz, 8 echte Bit und VA-Panel.


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann erklär mal, da bin ich gespannt.



LG und Samsung haben beide eine "Unterfirma" naemlich LG Display / Samsung Display.
Die fertigen beide fuer die meisten anderen Hersteller.
Nun ist es so das diese anderen Hersteller in der Regel auch nicht viel anderes verbauen.
Jedoch ist die Implementierung oft Mangelhaft.
Von Acer weiss ich es aus erster Hand, das die Elektronik fuer den vertikalen und horizontalen Bildaufbau bei den aktuellen 144 - 240Hz Modellen fehlerhaft implementiert ist und seitens des Herstellers auch nicht behoben werden kann.
In den LCD Monitoren die hohe Bildwiederholraten haben ist etwas verbaut das aehnlich wie SLI arbeitet.
Um es mal beispielhaft zu machen: 120Hz muessen synchronisiert werden, wie bei einem SLI Verbund - sonst gibt es diese Zeilenfehler, bei der das Bild an der falschen Stelle aufflimmert.

Hat jetzt in erster Linie mal nichts mit G-Sync oder Freesync zu tun (diese sind sehr intensiv von Zisworks.com getestet worden inklusive anderer Unternehmen, die diese vorab durchgeprueft haben bevor die Hersteller diese Module auf den Markt gebracht haben, weshalb ich das erst mal ausschliesse.

Nun ist es so, das ich eine Menge Leute kenne, die das Problem so bestaetigt haben und Acer selbst nicht in der Lage war, weder meinen, noch denen der anderen erfolgreich zu reparieren, damit der Fehler endgueltig behoben wurde.

Jetzt wirst du wahrscheinlich denken, wieso empfehle ich dann den guenstigsten Monitor mit hoher Bildwiederholrate?
Mir sind diese Probleme - und auch meinen Kollegen bei anderen bekannten Marken ausser ACER nicht bekannt.
Ich denke sogar das viele der China Monitore auf Ebay mit besser funktionierender Technik bestueckt sind, jedoch ist das mit dem Ruecksenden so ne Sache 
Kannst du denn - in grosser Mehrheit das Gegenteil beweisen?
Ich glaube kaum - das man sich da gross rausreden kann - wenn ACER nicht in der Lage ist bzw. war von 14 Personen die ich kenne funktionierende Hardware zur Verfuegung zu Stellen, die nicht nach einer Zeit mal das falsche Offset fuer den Bildaufbau nach einem Aufloesungswechsel nimmt und sich nicht gescheit synchronisieren laesst.
Es ist natuerlich moeglich dass das alles Einzelfaelle sind, aber dann haette ACER wenigstens etwas daran aendern koennen, haben die aber nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte und hab da mit meinen Acer Monitoren noch keine Fehler gehabt.
Also scheinen wir da andere Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Mai 2018)

iBlackX schrieb:


> @HisN
> Du versuchst allen immer WQHD oder höher zu verkaufen oder?


Ist ja auch richtig so. Full HD gab es lange genug wie ich finde. Es wird einfach Zeit mit der Zeit zu gehen und 4k (ich würde nicht mal WQHD mehr empfehlen) zu kaufen, mit G-Sync.
Dieses Jahr kommt der erste 8k TV auf den Markt, sicher werden Monitore bald nachziehen, also es ist HÖCHSTE Zeit sich von Pixel Full HD zu verabschieden.

Nur High End ist gerade gut genug


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2018)

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von GSync. Je nach Spiel hat es teilweise Nachteile. Overwatch ist spielte sich damit deutlich schwammiger.
Daher habe ich standardmäßig es deaktiviert. 

WQHD finde ich an sicher super. Je nach Spiel, Grafikeinstellungen und gewünschter FPS Zahl könnte das aber Probleme geben.
Man kauft sich ja keinen 1440p Monitor, nur um dann die Grafik herunterzuschrauben... Würde ich zumindest annehmen.^^




iBlackX schrieb:


> Da ja alle WQHD Monitore ab 27 Zoll verkauft werden


Stimmt nicht ganz:
LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich

Fairerweise muss man natürlich sagen, dass die native Auflösung wenn möglich vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2018)

Warum gibst du mehr Geld für nen Gsyncmonitor aus und lässt es dann aus?


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum gibst du mehr Geld für nen Gsyncmonitor aus und lässt es dann aus?


Das Feature war für mich relativ unerheblich.
Es ging mir mehr um andere Spezifikationen, die es eben bei "normalen" Monitoren nicht gab.
Wenn möglich hätte ich das gleiche Modell bei entsprechendem Preis ohne Gsync gekauft.


Dazu kam noch die erwähnte In kompabilität mit Overwatch.
Seitdem habe ich Gsync zugegebenermaßen permanent aus.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

Bei mir kann ich in Overwatch mit G-Sync nichts negatives erkennen, läuft damit auch gut.


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2018)

Was genau der entscheidende Faktor für die Verzögerung war ist natürlich schwer zu sagen. Nach der Gsync Abschaltung war das Umschauen aber auf jeden Fall deutlich direkter für mich.

Evtl. hat sich da mittlerweile auch was getan, ist bestimmt schon wieder ein Jahr her...
Aber ich scheine nicht der einzige mit dem Problem gewesen zu sein: https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/overwatch/topic/17612251920

@iBlackX:
Sorry fürs Entern des Threads. Das war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

Ist nichts neues das es nicht immer bei jedem gleich ist, ich liege mit Episch auch zwischen 100 und 130 FPS, wobei ich auf 120 FPS wegen den Hz meines Monitors beschränke. Du sieht aber auch das selbst dort nicht alle davon betroffen sind. Das Thema ist auch aus dem Jahr 2016, seit damals kann sich schon viel geändert haben.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Mai 2018)

Der Unterschied im Input Lag mit und ohne G-Sync beläuft sich bei dreistelliger FPS & Hz auf wenige Millisekunden, der in der Regel unerheblich ist. Wer also nicht gerade für den Lebensunterhalt zockt oder andere Tunings, etwa in der Herzfrequenz oder der Raumtemperatur vornimmt, kann G-Sync in jedem Shooter getrost immer an lassen.

To G-Sync or not to G-Sync - das ist eine Glaubensfrage, die die Menschheit seit Anbeginn der dynamischen Synchonisation spaltet. Kurz gesagt: Es ist schlicht Geschmacksache, ob einen Bildrisse stören oder nicht. Ich empfehle es immer und würde selbst nicht mehr ohne zocken wollen. Nicht jedem aber ist der Aufpreis von mind. 100 Euro aber wert.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Mai 2018)

Das einzige was meiner Meinung gegen G-Sync spricht ist die Bindung an nVidia. Sollte AMD irgendwann doch mal wieder im High End Bereich schneller sein als nVidia, sind wir alle trotzdem gezwungen das langsamere Produkt von nVidia zu kaufen oder halt auf G-Sync dann verzichten. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube nicht das AMD jemals wieder nVidia schlagen wird. Anscheinend können oder wollen die nicht. 

Ich habe G-Sync seit es auf dem Markt ist, ja ich wechsel auch Monitore öfter als es Sinn macht, und habe es immer an, und würde auch nie mehr einen Monitor ohne kaufen.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Der Unterschied im Input Lag mit und ohne G-Sync beläuft sich bei dreistelliger FPS & Hz auf wenige Millisekunden, der in der Regel unerheblich ist. Wer also nicht gerade für den Lebensunterhalt zockt oder andere Tunings, etwa in der Herzfrequenz oder der Raumtemperatur vornimmt, kann G-Sync in jedem Shooter getrost immer an lassen.
> 
> To G-Sync or not to G-Sync - das ist eine Glaubensfrage, die die Menschheit seit Anbeginn der dynamischen Synchonisation spaltet. Kurz gesagt: Es ist schlicht Geschmacksache, ob einen Bildrisse stören oder nicht. Ich empfehle es immer und würde selbst nicht mehr ohne zocken wollen. Nicht jedem aber ist der Aufpreis von mind. 100 Euro aber wert.



Die wenige Millisekunden machen aber auf lange Sicht Wettbewerbsvorteile aus 
Naja, Spiel keine Turniere mehr weil ich danach ganz angespannt bin.


----------

